# Hello



## Tashibap (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, My name is Shiba. I am a newbie to the site and have been lurking for about a month now and  finally decided to join. I must say that I enjoy this site and am very happy to have joined. But anyway just wanted to say hey!


----------



## Janice (Jul 17, 2008)

to Specktra Shiba!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

here!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 19, 2008)

hey! welcome to the forum


----------



## melliquor (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 24, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------



## awomanofthelord (Aug 15, 2008)

*welcome To Specktra!!!*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome to specktra


----------

